# WIA or WMA worth it midweek?



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

What are your thoughts? Thinking of going tomorrow morning. Do you think any planters will still hold out for my WPG and me? Anyone else looking to go tomorrow?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

you've gotta think 90% of those planters are gone, but you can't kill them sitting at home!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I saw a whole group of tail-less roosters flush when I was out looking for ducks over the weekend, so I think your chances are decent.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I'll be hitting either willard or hooper area WMA's tomorrow, possibly thursday dependant upon weather, if anyone is looking for someone to walk a field with. I have a partially trained dog...


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Go for it. While most will have been harvested or become hawk food, last year I found a rooster at a release site close to Thanksgiving day (extended area), and this year I've found them mid week after the opener. It's not like opening day where there are tons and tons of them, but there are also many fewer people so you can actually hunt without fearing for your life. Good luck!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

It was a good morning with one rooster down. I'm glad we went.


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

i wonder what day they plant them. I went last Friday and hit 2 areas and never saw a bird. 

find a WIA that doesn't get pounded and any day would be good. We saw 8 other vehicles hitting the same Utah lake wetlands areas.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Is there such a place? We hit a WMA that is out in tooele where I didn't think we'd see anyone else mid week. We got out there and there were four other trucks, when we left those trucks were gone and about four more were coming in.


----------



## rideutah (Oct 21, 2014)

It depends on when they plant the birds. I haven't hunted pheasant since I was 14, but decided to try last week mid week. They must have been planted the day before. A very nice guy with dogs offered to hunt with me and find birds. His young dogs did great. We quickly limited out With 4 people, knocking down every bird that was flushed. I watched probably 20 birds go out of there that day, and more vehicles were arriving. I don't think I would try the weekend. I'm sure there aren't many birds left.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

anyone try the WIA right below minersvillie res?????


----------

